# Itaca New York and Niagara River - November 17 and 18



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Just got back from my steelhead trip in New York. Every year the dudes in my family get together and get the lines wet. Usually the biggest thing we catch is a buzz, but we did alright this time.

We started out in Ithaca New York at Cayuga Lake (one of the finger lakes). We didn't have much luck in the lake itself, but did okay in the streams and near one of the falls.










I was able to land a few Steelheads near the falls and right below it, but there was nothing of any size, most being this big (14"-18" all day):










My old man got hooked up on a big old Brown Trout, but right when we tried to net it, it got off the hook, so nows its a fish story. Here's another picture of the falls:










I got a few on the Fly, using neon green colored flies. On the spinner, I did best using small spoons, and even got a couple using roadrunner jigheads with a small white grub. We really worked on our drinking game more then our fishing in Ithaca.

On Sunday we got up at 4am to do the drive to the Niagara river. We got on the boat and drifted along the shore just downstream of the powerplant.

First cast I landed a Lake Trout,










Unfortunately they were out of season, so as fun as it was to catch, we had to put her back. The next fish I got was a solid Steelhead:










Skinny 30"er. I let you know how it tastes 

My old man got hooked up on a couple Brown trout:










My brother-in-law got into a Laker:










I got the biggest fish of the day with a 22lbs Laker that took me about ten minutes to pull in:










I landed a jumper of a Steelhead on our last drift that went airborn on me 3 or 4 times, I finally landed it after a fun fight:










I hit my limit, my Dad bagged 2 and my Brother-in-law kept getting into the Lake Trout. We were using eggsacks on 2oz sinkers at about 30ft of water. We were drifting the bait a little above the bottom of the river. 

It was a good weekend, the most successful trip we have had in a long time.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

That is an awesome report man! Congrats on the huge laker. Seen a few lake trout in Lake Superior but never caught one.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

sounds like a great trip! Small world.....I started reading your report and realized I had seen some of these photos earlier in the day.....your brother-in-law showed them to me at work....

Mike


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

MIKE*A said:


> sounds like a great trip! Small world.....I started reading your report and realized I had seen some of these photos earlier in the day.....your brother-in-law showed them to me at work....
> 
> Mike


Ha, no kidding? That's too funny, it is a small world for sure!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I lived above this gorge in college. Had some serious fun in that water while I was there. During this time of year, wading the power plant on Cayuga was a great fishing option.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

homepiece said:


> I lived above this gorge in college. Had some serious fun in that water while I was there. During this time of year, wading the power plant on Cayuga was a great fishing option.


We ended up hitting the powerplant in the middle of the day. My grandfather lead us to the spot, he fished there many years ago and said he'd catch big ones using a slip bobber and letting it flow into the lake right where the water current from the power plant is. I was able to wade pretty far into the lake at that spot, but we didn't get anything there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i have fished those same fall's.
i believe those are rainbows you were catching in the creek.
cayuga lake is either hot or not on most species.

I have caught lakers in fall while spinnerbaiting for smallmouth on the ledges.
The browns do stack up at the old Jim Beam factory where that river starts as well as the warm water discharge area you mention north of Myers point. It's been a few years since I have been up that way....beautiful area.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

looks and sounds like an awesome trip!! in season or not, those Lakers are a hell of a fight. im sure those chromed steelies gave you a run as well. what a waterfall! 
kast


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

nice report!!!


----------

